# Stingrays in alabama river



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it strange that i caught 2 sting rays in Alabama river near dixi landing


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

that ain't strange, especially as warm as the water is getting.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

damn your just one cat huntin son of a gun. I take it thats the AL river in the mobile delta? see any ducks up there by any chance? Why you so fascinated with catfish? Im that way with bass its a addiction.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> damn your just one cat huntin son of a gun. I take it thats the AL river in the mobile delta? see any ducks up there by any chance? Why you so fascinated with catfish? Im that way with bass its a addiction.


 Well i guess i would have to say its very challenging to hunt down and find these big cats, iv done my share of bass fishing and iv caught some really big ones iv caught just about every kinda big saltwater fish that swims, after iam done with the cats i guess ill find a new fish to target, But i fish farther north then the delta and yes i did see a few ducks, i think i see them every time i go..


----------

